# Introducing MJPS Alexis - New Pics Post 12



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 19, 2010)

Described as a very nice, 2-teated doe with great material qualities, good feet, and an easy kidder. She is exposed to a Red Buck for Jan 2011 kids. Her kids this year were beautiful! She has a show record - took 4th or 6 in the FB Does born between 03/19/06 and 05/18/06 at the 2006 NC State Fair (she was only 6 months old). The pictures are not all that great, but thoughts? 







Alexis:





Buck she is currently being bred with:


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 19, 2010)

They certainly look healthy but I don't know anything about Boer goats so sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 19, 2010)

What's the buck's teat structure?

I love that she's 2 teated, and she looks good on paper.

I like the doe's length.  The buck could be longer but you may well get that in the kids from the doe.  He's got a nice head, his shoulders and rump look good too.  He's a bit chubby so that may make him look shorter than he is.
Other than that, it's hard to tell much w/ her head down, but I think it's a very good looking doe.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 19, 2010)

Newbie question in 3 - 2 - 1...
How can you tell she's "two-teated?"
Sorry; I'm trying to read & learn as much as I can!


----------



## ()relics (Aug 20, 2010)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Newbie question in 3 - 2 - 1...
> How can you tell she's "two-teated?"
> Sorry; I'm trying to read & learn as much as I can!


the OP stated that the doe was 2 teated...To tell you would have to "get under the hood".  In the boer breed more than 2 teats are allowed on registered animals as long as they are clean and seperate....A bucks teat structure is as important as the does.  He should only have 2 teats as well.  Some breeders only select breeding stock that have 2 teats, the rest are culled.  Mutli-teated bucks should be wethered, except in certain circumstances....JMO
   I agree with RF...good looking doe from what we can see.  I have 2 FB's with  "Topbrass" on their top sides as well, so I like her top side pedigree.  Her bottom side has "Eggs something" probably an Eggsfile buck, I like them for size but they  tend to throw multi-teaters, just like Eggsfile. The buck looks a little chubby but he may slim down once he starts chasing does around.  I like his neck and front shoulder, his only weakness may be in his rear/loin area, but a picture probably doesn't do him justice, making him look short legged.  They should have some interesting kids.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 20, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> TigerLilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What they said.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 20, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> What's the buck's teat structure?
> 
> I love that she's 2 teated, and she looks good on paper.
> 
> ...


I haven't physically checked for myself, but he is supposed to be 2-teated as well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 23, 2010)

The buck and doe seem to have a similar body structure, so the kids will probably look much the same as the two of them..  I suspect they'll be thick, posty-legged kids, a little pinched in the heart girth, but with big shoulders, a little short in terms of length, and with bodies about as deep as they are long.  

The depth of body means capacity...like, capacity to carry multiples and maintain a big healthy rumen at the same time...and the fact that both animals have two teats is a definite plus.  

Having said that...and forgive me if this comes off badly, but...unless something magical happens -- _and it does happen!_ -- you're probably breeding for really nice market wethers out of these two...not breeding stock bucks.

However...    ...their doe kids will likely look like mama, and mama looks like she's built to make, carry, and raise really good babies while maintaining her own body condition.

That's a good thing.  

If she were mine, I'd have it in my head to run her across a buck that's downright rangey...gangly, even...too tall, long as a three week payday, and with a low -- but straighter -- topline.  See what comes out then.  Reason being, she's blocky...stretch that out a bit and something special might happen.  

Or not.  :/

 

That's why this is fun...I think.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the input and advice. We have plans to pick her up this coming Thursday and I'll get some better pictures of her.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 5, 2010)

Very meaty and pretty coloring...I know absolutely nothing about meat goats but they sure do look great to me!  

That buck is so muscular!!!


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know much about boers either.  I can only say that just by looking at them, the babies will be faaaabulous!!  Both are very attractive goats.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 10, 2010)

Whew - riding for about 10 hours to get Alexis was exhausting. But, she's here and adjusting to her surroundings in the quarantine pen until about mid-October. Since she was bred recently, we're keeping her separated from our buck just to be sure of the sire of the kids. She's a sweet girl, but still a little shy around me. Tigger, our buck, thinks she is just awesome! He is standing at the fence peeing all over himself and blubbering like a fool.

Better pictures:


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 10, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!! She very pretty..........



Mossy Stone Farm


----------

